# bottle wine in beer bottles?



## rshosted (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought three port kits and was thinking of finishing them in beer bottles. I wanted them small so I can make them last longer (since I don't usually drink a whole bottle of port). Since splits cost about a buck a piece, with three kits I would be into them more than I want. I was thinking of using beer bottles. 

has anyone ever done this? 
Can you even use a cork in a beer bottle?
If not, how long will a cap last? 

I was hoping to age a couple of the bottles up to 10 years maybe.....

I'll probably do some in nice bottles for presentation, but didn' t want to spend $75 in bottles alone (that's almost another kit!)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

I would definetly not even think about trying to put a cork in a beer bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree and don't try to cork a beer bottle but I see no reason a capped bottle wouldn't last 10 years. The main thing to watch for would be rust but not exactly sure of the metal used in caps today.


----------



## Bert (Jan 24, 2007)

Have done some wines and meadsin beer bottles...or at least part of a batch....they seem to OK so far, but they are some of the first used....And we put caps on them...but useing splits, they look so nice..


----------



## jcnoren (Jan 24, 2007)

I bottle the majority of my wine in (heinkein) beer bottles and cap them with metal crown caps. I have had no problems to date. I started my wine kit making in 2005. To keep costs down I use (over run caps).. extras that the bottling companies don't want/use/need ...much cheaper. JC 




If you are wondering why Heinkein bottles, they don't have the screw tops. I prefer the sturdness of these bottles, the tops of these bottles are thicker thanthe screw tops beerbottles.


Yes screw top beerbottleswill work (again with metal caps), however you have to take a little more care capping them. I have broken the tops of couple of these bottles, with the non screw top beer bottles I never have.


JC*Edited by: jcnoren *


----------



## kutya (Jan 25, 2007)

rs, I have thought of this same idea many times. Once for an experement I corked two empty Corona bottles to see what would happen, the first one went right in, but the second one broke the neck. I had a heck of a time getting the cork out of the first one. keep us posted on capping.


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 25, 2007)

I've put some of the island mists wines in beer bottles and capped them. They make for a great, easy refreshment when camping, going to the beach, etc.


----------



## summersolstice (Jan 25, 2007)

I frequently use beer bottles for my wines and meads. Iobtain used wine bottles from a local restaurant and use them for most of my bottling needs but I always put at least some ofmy wine and meadinbeer bottles with crown caps for periodic tasting or for competitions. I've also been known to rebottle something in a beer bottle that I don't plan to consume right away. 


I recently made a sparkling apple wine and bottled the entire batch in 12 oz and 22 oz beer bottles. It's much easier (and cheaper)touse beer bottles and crown caps, though perhaps not so aesthetically pleasing.


Caps: http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Corks-Caps.asp


Capper: http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Corkers.asp*Edited by: Rule G *


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 25, 2007)

It is not obvious, but beer caps are coated on the inside to prevent corrosion. Even beer drinkers don't want their caps to rust through.


----------

